

StartupGuild First Real World Meetup - jv22222
http://martinbrochhaus.de/post/5336263290/lion-city-startupguild-brekkie-1

======
kposehn
Quite recommended, been in SG for a while and it is a great community. Need
some SD members to speak up so I can organize one!

------
ericingram
I'd definitely attend this meetup in SF/SV area. StartupGuild is a great
community for entrepreneurs.

------
tricross
Nice - lets hope there are more worldwide!

------
phlux
Sweet! I am on that map.

I am also interested in SF meetups... Going to the rockhealth one tonight @
130 townsend

